
Twice the Effort All the Time - mpweiher
http://ronjeffries.com/articles/017-02ff/scrum-thoughts/
======
a3n
I'm not sure, but I think I was recently in a dark scrum/kanban environment.
Agile was imposed from above; the attempted sale to the workers was the
"burning platform" metaphor. Passive-aggressive adherence to roles, where
people would be aware of problems but wouldn't say anything because it wasn't
their role. This was at a BigCo.

I say I'm "not sure" because this was my only exposure to Agile. I suppose
that's unfortunate.

